# jotul classic 3 - gas control knob problem



## nellinam (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a used Jotul Classic 3 vent-free gas stove. I think these models are now known as a GF 3 Allagash. The man I purchased it from didn't know if the stove worked (it was stored in his garage and not hooked up). I haven't connected it to a gas line yet because I'm concerned that the gas control knob, near the ignition button, doesn't work properly. The manual for the GF 3 BV Allagash shows a drawing for the control valve that does not look exactly like Classic 3 that I have. Mine has a single knob with a variable adjustment that indicates "on" for the pilot and then "high" through "low" settings. When I turn the knob, it does not seem to rotate. When I press in and rotate, it moves a little more freely, but still not through all of the settings. Has anyone had this problem? do you think the stove is safe to operate?


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 18, 2013)

if its LPG, hook it up to a mini tank and test it out before installing in home/


----------



## sticks (Oct 20, 2013)

That is the Euro SIT valve and what you descibe is normal. Never force the knob there a small plastic piece inside that will break. One thing to note is that is a hydraulic thermostat , so it will shut down when temp is satisfied


----------



## nellinam (Oct 20, 2013)

We tried hooking it up to the natural gas line today. No gas would flow through. Looks like we'll have to replace the valve. Thank you for your comments!


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 21, 2013)

valves are a rare failure item, i'd keep snooping!


----------



## nellinam (Oct 28, 2013)

Took it to a local shop that sells fireplaces, stoves, etc. They had their service tech inspect it. The tech said the SIT valve spring was busted and the valve will need to be replaced. If we have the SIT replaced, he suggested replacing the ODS pilot too. Total cost $500 (SIT valve, ODS pilot, + labor). Most of the cost is in the valve which he said is more difficult to find now because Majestic went out of business. Does this seem reasonable?


----------

